# Off Topic Section?



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Hi all~ This is a bit off topic, but only because we do not have a section devoted to " This is so off Topic" section. 

Wouldn't be nice if we had our own section to talk about our interesting events that happen at home or in the work place...or maybe just about the good time you had playing gutter ball at the bowling alley?

Then, we wouldn't have to apologize and say, "this is off topic, but..."

Naturally, it would be moderated, and the posts would have to be in good taste.

I think it would make a nice addition, what do you think? *


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MMMMM, INTERESTING...

However, this forum IS mainly a pigeon site, HOWEVER, we DO talk OT at times...

mmmmm, back to FIRST COMMENT...

OK by me...


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

I think it would Victor a special part of the forum for OT conversations  Good Idea


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, I agree - 100%.


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

I think off topic conversations help us to know one another better and become better online friends.  I agree.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

So long as the moderators do not mind having an extra section to monitor, I think it is a great idea. We all have a lot to learn from each other!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Really great idea! 
I vote yes!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

The moderators will never go for it...if they do, then they have changed their minds since the last time we brought this topic up.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> The moderators will never go for it....


Never say "never". Perhaps they will have a change of heart since you were last a moderator?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> The moderators will never go for it...if they do, then they have changed their minds since the last time we brought this topic up.


Maybe you could let people speak for themselves, Brad ... you didn't say what _you_ think of the idea?

Anyway, as a member as well as 'one of them'  I think Victor's suggestion sounds like a nice idea. Maybe it could make people feel more of a 'community' - for instance, if it were a place where people could kind of rally round with support if a member was having a bad time. I believe the last time anything vaguely similar came up was from "Peggy Campbell" - but she, it seemed, wanted just about anything _except_ a forum devoted to pigeons. 

I think there are some things to consider, however:

- The bottom line would be how Bigbird and Googull view the suggestion

- Before we get too much into the idea of a 'general chat' section, I'm just wondering how many members actually use the 'chat' facility which _was_ set up for people to do just that? 

- Remember that anyone who got a login could post on it, not just those of the current membership with good and friendly intentions who are expressing an interest.

- Anyone, member or not, could read what was posted, so if it's 'personal' stuff, be aware.

From a moderator viewpoint:

- Even in 'off-topic' discussions, there could still be topics which would probably be 'off-limits'. If people want to talk (to give examples) religion, politics, animal rights (as opposed to, say, pigeon welfare), 'food preferences'(shall we say) - basically, various very specific subjects which can give rise to 'heated debate' - then there are other forums and newsgroups devoted to such issues where they can air their views. I know this isn't what Victor has in mind, but it would be an open forum, so this needs to be considered.

- We would have to accept that it could possibly be more difficult to moderate than the rest of the site, in that there might be 'gray areas' where a moderator has to make a snap judgement on whether something may be leading to dissent, or is simply not in keeping (as Victor says, in good taste). There is always the potential for someone to take an attitude of "Hey, this is an off-topic section, and I can say whatever I like" then get peeved if one of their posts gets zapped, but that's life!

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

John_D said:


> Maybe you could let people speak for themselves, Brad ... you didn't say what _you_ think of the idea?
> 
> 
> John


Fine. Let's show them what an exercise in futility this is.  I myself, have always thought an "Off Topic/OT" forum was a good idea, moderated of course.

Saying this though, I question the ability of the current moderators to sufficiently keep up with such a forum and in a timely matter. When I was a moderator, I was here all the time, utilizing my computer skills to handle the influx of questions, queries and "behind the scenes" tactical stuff that very few of you wanted or preferred to deal with.

All of this is irrelevant however and now, considering that I'm no longer a mod., I'm just giving my 2 coppers "worth" here.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Fine. Let's show them what an exercise in futility this is.  I myself, have always thought an "Off Topic/OT" forum was a good idea, moderated of course.
> 
> Saying this though, I question the ability of the current moderators to sufficiently keep up with such a forum and in a timely matter. *When I was a moderator, I was here all the time, utilizing my computer skills to handle the influx of questions, queries and "behind the scenes" tactical stuff that very few of you wanted or preferred to deal with.*
> 
> All of this is irrelevant however and now, considering that I'm no longer a mod., I'm just giving my 2 coppers "worth" here.


You forgot to add how modest you are, Brad  

Must be nice to be able to be 'here all the time' - some of us lesser mortals, unfortunately, have to work for a living. I, for one, have to 'utilise my computer skills' to do what my company pays me for most of the daytime hours.

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

John_D said:


> Must be nice to be able to be 'here all the time' - some of us lesser mortals, unfortunately, have to work for a living. I, for one, have to 'utilise my computer skills' to do what my company pays me for most of the daytime hours.
> 
> John


I guess you have already forgotten, John....I work a 40 hour/week job myself. I just prioritized things better than most I guess and have a little more gas left in the tank for times/moments when I got a second wind and wasn't "rehabilitating". Lord knows, that takes up an awful lot of time for those who do rehabbing work, which I don't.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Of course, all of this is getting quite off-topic, for an off-topic thread about having off-topic threads. 

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

John_D said:


> You forgot to add how modest you are, Brad
> 
> Must be nice to be able to be 'here all the time' - some of us lesser mortals, unfortunately, have to work for a living. I, for one, have to 'utilise my computer skills' to do what my company pays me for most of the daytime hours.
> 
> John


If you have any questions/and/or doubts about me working full time...Lin Hansen will hopefully vouch for me. If not, then I don't care.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> If you have any questions/and/or doubts about me working full time...Lin Hansen will hopefully vouch for me. If not, then I don't care.


Brad, when you work and what you do is none of my concern - you've had your little go at the moderators, fo whatever reason, so leave it at that.

John


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

John_D said:


> Of course, all of this is getting quite off-topic, for an off-topic thread about having off-topic threads.
> 
> John


Yes, I agree, some of us are starting to stray away from this topic of the 

possibility of an "Off Topic" thread. This was not intended to be a lashing out 

towards each other folks! Let's be nice and return to topic please, in 

appropriate taste of course. _Any other members thoughts?_


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor...

How rude of you to insinuate such things about me or the position I'm in.....and after I've been so nice to you. I guess I'll have to delete the files for your "patriarch" avatars. Yes....those files you're using are ones I created for you. Let's hope you saved the gifs to your computer now, eh?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Let's quit the sniping at one another here folks. Enough already. If you have an opinion about whether there should be an Off Topic forum, then vote in the poll. If you feel you should make a comment, then feel free to do so in a polite and civil manner.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Victor...
> 
> How rude of you to insinuate such things about me or the position I'm in.....and after I've been so nice to you. I guess I'll have to delete the files for your "patriarch" avatars. Yes....those files you're using are ones I created for you. Let's hope you saved the gifs to your computer now, eh?


Brad...Sir, you took this wrong am I apologize for that. 

You are one of the members I hold in high regard and you were one of my favorite moderators. I know I relayed that to to when you stepped down from the position. I also encouraged you to try and return if your timing was better suited for you.

I recall once telling you I was the "acting moderator" for the day, and we "laughed" about it. I was merely "rehashing" that moment by commenting what I did to you and John, who is an active moderator. 

I was honored to receive your gift. If you wish me to discontinue using them, I will.

I overstepped my bounds, Brad amd John...I am sorry.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, for what it's worth, I just voted but didn't post......I voted "yes" by the way, but figured since I'm a "posting fool"........I should post, whether I need to or not........


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

is the snipping at each other off topic or on topic lol  i think this off topic stuff is off to a bad start though I think its a good idea that there is an off topic place to post it lol so I vote yes


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your "off topic" input, and as long as we focus on the "off topic" and stay on topic, this thread will remain open, because I think it is worthy of discussion.

Thank you.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Victor - you owe no apologies to anyone. On the contrary, if this new section did get started, I think there would never be any problems if all discourse had the kind of courtesy you bring to the forum!

Now here's a question: if there's an off-topic section on a pigeon forum, does that mean pigeons would be off-topic 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, John, I don't think pigeons would be off topic. I have a one track (pigeon) mind and would probably devote a lot of my off topic comments to what cute thing one of my babies did that I would be hesitant to do on one of the regular forums. You know, kinda like bragging or whatever!  

Example: " Hi all, this morning our Jimmy Jack was soooo cute. He has this little routine of strolling across the kitchen table, jumping from the table onto Lewis' knee, turning around and jumping back on the table, spreading his wings almost in a curtsy and begins to stroll again. Definitely flirting. He is just the sweetest baby ever. I keep saying he but really think this is a little she."

Now, I would never start a new thread for something like that in our regular forums.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

John_D said:


> Now here's a question: if there's an off-topic section on a pigeon forum, does that mean pigeons would be off-topic
> 
> John


Well, John, you know that is a good question. I think we can share our off topics with pigeon related topics as we do now. After all, we do occasionally sneak in off-topic posts in our General discussions section on our pigeon forum. So, in keeping with consistent and fair equality on the forum, I think we can occasionally discuss pigeons in the off-topic section, should one arise.

Speaking of pigeons John, and all, daddy Paris has been doing such a wonderful job teaching his kids, not only how to eat, how to fly, but he started instructing them several days ago how to return to their private cage after they are finished with their exercise/visitation time in the pigeon coop. 

After I clean the cages and the coop, and service their feeding/water/grit dishes, I generally stand off to the side and enjoy watching them doing their pigeon antics. Well, it was time to check Paris’ command skills, so I told him “Cage Paris, cage”. After a few repetitions, he communicated something to Clayton and Emilie in pigeon talk (no pun intended) and flew to a perching shelf, and zeroed in, aimed, and flew into his open cage…actually his kids cage now. It is positioned in the spot where his was, and is used to it. Well, anyway, he looked up to see if either one of his children was following but they only watched him. So, he flew out, again communicated with them, nudged Max a bit, and then repeated his flight pattern into his cage. Claton followed. Emilie tried, but ended up on the topside of Beaksley’s cage, and then scooted inside the cage. 

Today, I commanded Clayton and Emilie to go to their cages and t snapped my fingers while I stated, “cage Clayton, cage Clayton…” Clayton, after 4 minutes of working with him, he flew to the landing just like his dad Paris did, and then jetted inside the cage. Emilie did better, but ended up in their mom’s Barbie’s cage where she was doing some serious dummy egg sitting (yes again!). She did not wish to have a visitor, and Emilie hastily exited, and found her cage right next door. 

Well, sorry to get off topic of off topic posts for the possible off topic section of Pigeon Talk. 

Hopefully we will get more input from fellow members and get this topic back on track!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone,

I loved the story of the fids Victor. I have been playing catch up with Squeaks, Jimmy Jack, Scooter, Pumkin, Jasper and Gracie, BB King, Nikki, little Max and Feather.

I like your idea of a special section for the nosy members. You know it is the camaraderie that gives us fuel to get through these threads.

Feather


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Victor said:


> Speaking of pigeons John, and all, daddy Paris has been doing such a wonderful job teaching his kids, not only how to eat, how to fly, but he started instructing them several days ago how to return to their private cage after they are finished with their exercise/visitation time in the pigeon coop.....


Victor, that's a wonderful observation of pigeonhood  I just think we are so fortunate to be able to watch, and interact with, these little beings. Between you, you and Paris are gonna turn Max and Feather into a couple of real smart kids! Y'know, anecdotes like you and Maggie have posted - and all the others we've read and will post - could be collected together and used to show 'them out there' what pigeons are really about, to counter all the negative stuff that's printed about them!



Feather said:


> I like your idea of a special section for the nosy members. You know it is the camaraderie that gives us fuel to get through these threads.


Mmm ... but it won't be just for the NMs, Feather ... no telling what to expect or who from  

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Feather said:


> I loved the story of the fids Victor.
> *I like your idea of a special section for the nosy members.*
> 
> Feather


A special section for the nosey members? 

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well Ah... I call anyone with an inquiring mind a nosy member.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Well Ah... I call anyone with an inquiring mind a nosy member.


I think Feather is quite right and I agree with her.

Those of us who tend to be the "die hard" NMBers don't NEED a special place. We stick our noses in all over the place...as we see fit! 

Being a "cat" person from way back, I come by my curiosity and noisness quite naturally! 

Squeaks is also a "natural!" Knew the cats could teach HIM something!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I think we should have a "Vent Section" and instead of a moderater we can have a referee or a therapist. Not as a vent area on a Pigeon but venting as in letting out all the negative feelings.

It seems like more work for the mods (maybe not). I vote not needed but I'm still waiting for more smilies.

*LOL!
Let me try this again, more of a variety of smilies. They have bird smilies and those animated things you can add to posts.*


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> I think we should have a "Vent Section" and instead of a moderater we can have a referee or a therapist. Not as a vent area on a Pigeon but venting as in letting out all the negative feelings.
> 
> It seems like more work for the mods (maybe not). I vote not needed but I'm still waitng for more smilies.





   --Kippy, fours the limit!!

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Interesting...

An O/T section 

A vent section


More smileys? I like that!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> *I think we should have a "Vent Section"* and instead of a moderater we can have a referee or a therapist. *Not as a vent area on a Pigeon but venting as in letting out all the negative feelings.*


    

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

A _vent section _could be mistaken for off topic though Cindy, couldn't it?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

How do the moderators feel about the Off Topic Section? 
I think they should take the poll and let us know.


Would it be too much for them? I'm sure they have jobs, family, and pigeons to take care of and everything else. It may just be one more topic but it adds up.There's already many sections now.



Where is this chat area and how do you get there? Is there a way you can combine the chat area into the pigeon talk area?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Kippy, the link to the chat area is from the main page:

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/

The moderators already let folks know that they are on their 'good behavior' up
there as they are not going to be monitoring it.

It may well be another burden in terms of moderating for the moderators who
do this on a volunteer basis. Yes, the moderators should weigh in here as well.
It helps to know how every one feels about it.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Victor said:


> A _vent section _could be mistaken for off topic though Cindy, couldn't it?


No.  
It would be 'off topic' from the general pigeon forums.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> How do the moderators feel about the Off Topic Section?
> I think they should take the poll and let us know.
> 
> 
> ...


The thing with the chat room is it's "real time".......so if you want to talk to someone, you have to hope they are there too. Not the best way of communication when you NEED to communicate, but it's had it's fun moments when a bunch of us showed up at the same time.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, this is just an observation and I hope it doesn't ruffle anybody's feathers.  There are a lot of moderators on this forum but it seems many of them are never on or participating which may already have placed a burden (as I see it) on the conscientious moderators who take care of us.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> The thing with the chat room is it's "real time".......so if you want to talk to someone, you have to hope they are there too. Not the best way of communication when you NEED to communicate, but it's had it's fun moments when a bunch of us showed up at the same time.


Yes, and another problem w/Chat is the "fastest" typist wins. Sometimes, by the time one wants to comment, the topic has changed! VERY confusing with more than 2 people or CAN be. 

Also, I think Chat is no longer a novelty and few people "log" in now. I can be sitting for hours and no one shows up...

Also, you ARE PUBLIC, so anyone can see what is being typed. You don't even have to "sign" in...just click on CHAT. One still should mind their p's and q's...

I have VERY mixed feelings about a "Vent." Could be misused, feelings hurt, things said that should not have been. Personally, I feel that if one has a disagreement with a member, handle the situation through PMs, e-mails OR Instant Messaging.

Unfortunately, there can be a tendency to attack back when one feels they have been provoked. HOW words are used can make ALL the difference in the world: a spirited discussion instead of WWIII...

Communication is INDEED an ART FORM...


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I was actually just trying to make a funny on the Vent thing.  Sorry, I guess that didn't go over to well. 

I checked out the chat. I did not recognize anyone.

Well, if all else fails we can just keep posting on this off topic thread. 

This isn't like American Idol so I can't vote anymore.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maybe the Moderators could set us up some guide lines, and a trial time period. If the burden got to be to much, then I think that all of us would understand. Or maybe we could try to monitor ourselves. I think we might be able to pull that off since none of us would want to loose our "OFF TOPIC SUITE". These are just suggestions and I realize that maybe we should pick a few respected members to do this.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> There are a lot of moderators on this forum but it seems many of them are never on or participating which may already have placed a burden (as I see it) on the conscientious moderators who take care of us.


I too wondered about the stress that it would place on many of our harder working moderators. We have three that have been absent since last October,August and June. Not to be critical, but it would place more stress on our more active moderators. Sometimes I just don't know how some of them can still manage to squeeze us in!



mr squeaks said:


> I have VERY mixed feelings about a "Vent." Could be misused, feelings hurt, things said that should not have been. Personally, I feel that if one has a disagreement with a member, handle the situation through PMs, e-mails OR Instant Messaging.
> 
> I agree, I think a "vent" section would just get out of hand. I, personnaly come here to relax and get my mind off my jobs. This could very well factor in more stress. Of course, I could just not enter but being somewhat "nosey" myself,I probably could not avoid it!





KIPPY said:


> I was actually just trying to make a funny on the Vent thing.  Sorry, I guess that didn't go over to well.
> 
> I checked out the chat. I did not recognize anyone.
> 
> ...





Feather said:


> Maybe the Moderators could set us up some guide lines, and a trial time period. If the burden got to be to much, then I think that all of us would understand.


I agree Feather. Hopefully they can give us a "trial period".


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

KIPPY said:


> How do the moderators feel about the Off Topic Section?
> I think they should take the poll and let us know.
> 
> 
> Would it be too much for them? I'm sure they have jobs, family, and pigeons to take care of and everything else. It may just be one more topic but it adds up.There's already many sections now.


I would be willing to try an Off Topic forum and see how it goes. I am on other discussion boards that have an Off Topic forum, and there are rarely any problems that could be attributed to allowing off topic posts.

As long as people remain respectful and civilized in the OT forum, the only down side I see from a moderator point of view is just having more posts to read. I, personally, try to read every single post in every forum every day. Sometimes I have to skim a bit, but I do try to be sure that I haven't missed something that needed to be addressed.

The poll is clearly showing that our members would like to have an Off Topic forum. If that is still the case when the poll closes, then I will let Googull know, and if he and Bigbird are willing, we'll get our OT forum.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*I would be willing to try an Off Topic forum and see how it goes.*

If it's not too much then it would be great. I guess I should have waited to vote.  Can someone change my vote?

I'm already making a list of some off topic threads...... I hope you guys like American Idol. 


*As long as people remain respectful and civilized in the OT forum*

That would be nice!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You Terry! Great idea Victor!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

American Idol is a good topic. I'm with ya on that one. Always know where to find me on Tues, WEd, night.
Possums would be good too.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*
Atta way to go Kippy!!!!!

American Idol, huh? Sounds like a hot topic to me!

I agree, as long as we can behave ourselves , as we should anyway, regardless if it is the the OT section, or any of the pigeon sections, I believe in it. I really think it would bring a sense of wholesome togetherness on this great forum.

Thank you Terry for helping and your willingness to give it a chance. *


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

This all sounds like fun. 

So, does this mean I can brag about my squirrel, Zipper, more now?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

bevslape said:


> This all sounds like fun.
> 
> So, does this mean I can brag about my squirrel, Zipper, more now?


Omm, sounds like it Bev....and I'd think that wildlife would be a perfect "off-topic" Topic.  Including Oppossums  .


fp


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

O-kay, now you guys got me all excited.

I have another one

What is the craziest thing you put your pet through?
The only reason why I'm posting this, I will forget later (short term memory).


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good Kippy! Now I can tell you how much I love your dog and the name you gave him. 

Bev, You have to tell us more about the famous Zipper.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Against*

Well I for one am against an Off theTopic section.I feel that we may have people coming to us with their dog,cat or other animal problems, and we sure don't need to start giving advice on other animals.We already give advice on other birds from time to time but thats OK after all our pigeons are birds. .GEORGE


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Also, you ARE PUBLIC, so anyone can see what is being typed. You don't even have to "sign" in...just click on CHAT. One still should mind their p's and q's...


Well, as I said earlier, don't forget that anyone can browse as 'Guest', so anyone could see what is being said on the OT section as well as the other areas and the current chat facility.



Kippy said:


> Is there a way you can combine the chat area into the pigeon talk area?


The interactive chat thing is 'third party', not something Bigbird & Googull have any control over. What we have is a link to an outside chat facility, put on there as a service by Googull. 

.....


John


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

My what healthy discussion . . . mind stimulating.
If we are voting . . . I would lean towards stcking to "Pigeon Talk"


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Mr. Simon, 

You raised a good point.

I read your post early this morning, but the caffeine had not engaged my mind yet. I was thinking about your post while driving my school bus. Sometimes I do my mind research when I am driving, and it helps to have decent kids on board! But, anyway, back to the topic of off post topics.

I believe if we get folks bringing us their other than bird problems, that we can refer the to the _appropriate pet sites _that would assist their needs.

We have four dogs, two cats, and a special needs squirrel with our combined two family household here, but would not think of bringing (if I had one) my problem here. 

We belong to a squirrel site, and I have posted some stories of our pigeons and a few pictures of our pigeons. Other members there also post about their dogs and cats...just as we do here, but I have yet to see a member there asking for (other than squirrel) help. I do have the PT link on my profile at that other site.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

abisai said:


> My what healthy discussion . . . mind stimulating.
> If we are voting . . . I would lean toward sticking to "Pigeon Talk"


I agree, it has been quite stimulating!

If we had a good off topic section, I would lean toward the pigeon area myself, but personally, would visit the OT section as entertainment or to learn and understand other members through their everyday own life's experiences.I believe it would be enriching.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*On topic post*

Hi all~ This is an experimental "On Topic" post in the "Off Topic" thread. The events are actual, and transpired just last Monday. The names have not been changed to protect the guilty! 

This past Monday, I was working on driver payroll and my friend and associate Steve was working on a reorganization task assigned to him by our department manager. Well, Steve asked me to take a look at some old stuff before he tossed them out. He and I sorted the papers no longer needed and we ended up with two large trash cans full. I helped him take the trash to the dumpster located inside the bus garage. 

While approaching the dumpster, we noticed a couple of “new” transit buses that had recently been detailed that we bought from Orlando, Florida. Very tempting. They were calling out to us…really they were.

I said, “Steve, should we go check out the new buses?”

Steve replies, “Ya think?”

I respond, “I think!”

Off we go with trashcans in hand to board the large red bus. He sits in the driver seat and starts up the engine. Nice bus. Lots of power. We were talking about how well the City of Orlando took such good care of their buses. 

I say, “Should we go around the block?”

He says,”Ya think?”

“I think so.”

Out of the bus garage we go. He goes around the block. I say to him, “should we go downtown?”

His typical..you got it…”Ya think?” 

I think.

So we end up downtown, and he gets up after setting the air brake.

What are you doing Steve?

He says, “well Victor, it is your turn to drive the Orlando bus.”

I anxiously got behind the wheel and extended the wheel chair lift, only to find that I could not stow it. The model bus is similar to 18 other buses we have, but with a few differences. The lift controls being one of them! “Great, now what do we do!” says I.

Knowing that we dare not call on the bus radio to ask for help, Steve hastily looks for his phone only to find out he left it back in the supply room! 


Getting late, page two continues tomorrw.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Maybe someone needs to relax, laugh and not take everything so serious.
Just a thought...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

There is a good reason for not wanting to call on the bus channel, Steve and I are both in management and I trained new drivers for a decade before stepping down 2 years ago. So, calling was not an option! We tried once again and finally got the system engaged and stowed away.

I drove the bus back into the garage. As soon as we entered, we realized the interior lights were on. It was hard negotiating this big bus on the bypass lane in between to cinder block walls. I stopped the bus, and could not find the interior light switch to turn them off so I could see well. So here we are fidgeting through the maze of controls and switches. Steve , whom I trained several years ago as a transit driver reminded me of how I use to get after them for knowing their controls before they attempted to drive the bus. I gave him a mean look, and he laughed. Good news, I located the switch. . 

We finally parked the bus where we found it, after some backing up and other adjustments. We both breathed a sigh of relief that we made it back with the bus in one piece! 

As we were getting off the bus, I just realized I drove without my glasses on. I had left them in our supply room along with Steve’s phone. That explains why finding switches were such an issue with me. When I mentioned this to Steve, he reached in his back pocket only to realize that he left without his CDL license. I checked mine, no wallet. 

So here we are, 2 transit supervisors, one without glasses, and both without their licenses driving a 40-foot city bus in a sad state of disrepair…no, not the bus…US! Oh what a misadventure it was. No wonder some of my pigeons have isues!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That story is hilarious, Victor! 

Isn't there a saying about "teaching old dogs new tricks?" Not that it would EVER apply to you and Steve...far be it for me....  

Oh yes, *my lips are sealed! I'll never tell! BESIDES, WHO would believe me???*  

I will assume you won't have another adventure for us until you have _completely_ recovered from _this_ one!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, I loved it. And, you haven't even reached the "geezer" age......like I have!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> Well, Victor, it is past 12:15PM here on the east coast and I am disappointed and amazed that only 30 members had an opinion on a new forum. It's a great place to relate events in our lives that we feel a NEED to share......moments that are silly, tradgic, frightening, etc.....that have nothing to do with our birds but are a part of who we really are.


Hopefully, 30 of us will have a great place to share.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hopefully.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

QUOTE=little bird;193853]Well, Victor, it is past 12:15PM here on the east coast and I am disappointed and amazed that only 30 members had an opinion on a new forum. It's a great place to relate events in our lives that we feel a NEED to share......moments that are silly, tradgic, frightening, etc.....that have nothing to do with our birds but are a part of who we really are.[/QUOTE]

Yes, Nona, so am I.  

We only have a few hours left for those of you who have not voted yet!

Please be sure and cast your vote. 

Hopefully it can at least be given a chance?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, I loved it. And, you haven't even reached the "geezer" age......like I have!


WHOA, Maggie! I am SHOCKED! You and I usually think along the same railroad track, but GEEZER??? EXCUSE ME??? OH THE SHAME OF IT ALL!! GEEZER, INDEED! I'm STILL IN SHOCK! *SIGH*  

I may be a lot of things (no comments, please!) but GEEZER will NEVER be one of 'em!  

Well, maybe a lot of members did not vote or comment, BUT, isn't there a saying:

QUALITY beats quantity ANY DAY!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, I loved it. And, you haven't even reached the "geezer" age......like I have!


Hi Maggie, I recall you may be a couple or three years older than me, but, I am not really what the “geezer” age starts at!

We have a gentleman that is a retired veteran bus driver, and was hired back in 1996 as a part time clerk, and he is still working part-time at the age of 82…and he still an active golfer.

Last week I went to visit my former associate and friend, Warren. He is almost 85. Still as sharp as ever. We went for a walk, and I had to keep up with him! I am picking him up in a few weeks when it gets warmer so he can see our pigeons.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, you are very kind but add 15 years to your age and you'll see why I say I am an old geezer.  But, I'm still having fun.

Shi, being a geezer does have its benefits with senior citizen discounts. At that time I'm happy to be one.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, you are very kind but add 15 years to your age and you'll see why I say I am an old geezer.  But, I'm still having fun.
> 
> Shi, being a geezer does have its benefits with senior citizen discounts. At that time I'm happy to be one.


But I ARE a Senior Citizen and I get discounts...don't NEED to be a GEEZER!  HORRORS...

btw, Maggie, starting JANUARY 2008, it's gonna be BD ALL year til end of DECEMBER...decade years are sooooo SPECIAL!

GEEZER INDEED!  

(thought just MEN were the "geezers!")


----------

